# Strom With Pants Down



## rmcrobertson (Dec 15, 2003)

Well, it's official. The late Sen Strom Thurmond, arguably the biggest bigot in the Senate in his day, and a guy who built his career on a) race-baiting, b) anti-Communism, c) wacked-out hyper-patriotism, d) moaning about the decline of morals in America, had an illegitimate child. 

With one of the black women who worked in his daddy's house, and whom he continued to, "see," for years. 

The daughter, who was sent away by her mother when she was six months old, is now 78. 

Sen. Strom, when asked about this over the years, repeatedly denied it and went ballistic.

His family has now issued a statement saying that they are glad the daughter has reclaimed her history.

Ah, the list grows of the self-anointed guardians of America's morality.

Him.
Bill Bennett. (compulsive gambler)
Jimmy Swaggert. (caught drunk in hotel with hookers)
Pat Robertson. (multi-millionaire)
Henry Hyde (drove girlfriend to abortion clinic)
...and on, and on.
Right up there with Jesse Jackson.

Oh, and there's now a tape of Nixon telling H.R.-call-him-Bob Haldeman that Ronald Reagan was a loser, because nobody liked him in person.


Can I go to the next family reunion?


----------



## Touch Of Death (Dec 15, 2003)

Strom will smoke a turd in hell for trying to oust John Lennon alone. 
Sean


----------



## Ender (Dec 15, 2003)

Damn..he acted like a Kennedy!!...Bastid!*LOL


----------



## Touch Of Death (Dec 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ender _
> *Damn..he acted like a Kennedy!!...Bastid!*LOL *


Now we have a "real" liar, and all you can do is suggest the Kennedy's are just as bad


----------



## MisterMike (Dec 16, 2003)

Do they really know for sure?


----------



## rmcrobertson (Dec 16, 2003)

Yes, Mike, they really know for sure. They also know for darn sure about his being a racist, Red-baiting SOB who was always quick to lecture the rest of us on our declining morality.

They also know for sure about Jimmy Swaggert's sex-and-drugs, the millionaire TV preacher Pat Robertson's blather about lesbians and the ACLU causing 9/11, Wm. Bennett's gambling problems, Henry Hyde's little trip to the abortion clinic, Ollie North's illegal arms-for-hostages deals, Roy Cohn's flamboyant homosexuality, J. Edgar's relations with Clyde W. Toland, and the list goes on and on and on.

At least those silly Democrats are in general embarassed about the moral lectures...given some of their behaviour.


----------



## MisterMike (Dec 16, 2003)

OK right. All the Republicans and military vets are unbending immoral and have no remorse.

But all the Democrat hypocrites at least feel bad for what they do.


----------



## rmcrobertson (Dec 16, 2003)

First off, Mike, I didn't say a word about vets. 

Second off, my only point was that I find it--remarkable--that the very people who keep lecturing us about our moral lapses and the moral decay of America should so often get caught violating the very moral premises upon which they've built their careers. 

Kinda makes it hard to take the lectures, or the supposed general moral decline, seriously.

And third off, at least the Dems--for whatever reaon, and with the obvious exception of the Tipper Gores of the world--pretty much avoid screaming at the rest of us about their high moral standards and their religious principles.

Hey, have you seen the Ann Coulter action figure yet?


----------



## MisterMike (Dec 16, 2003)

So it doesn't take a village huh? I seem to remember hearing that one from a prominant Democrat.


----------



## TonyM. (Dec 16, 2003)

Hey hey hey, I resemble that remark. No wait, nevermind, I'm a libertarian vet.
A meeting with Roy Cohn. Or Cohen as he changed the spelling.
When Roy owned Sugarbush Valley Inc. (Actually his parents Sol and Silvia, really nice people owned it under the name Solon Corp.) He contracted the small maintenance company I worked for in '81 to mow the lawn at his estate. Now Servants Unlimited prided themselves on the meticulas work they did and had an exellant reputation. The two owners decided that this was an important contract and that they would do/suppervise the work themselves. They decided that because the lawns were high quality turf they would push mow the estate rather than ride a tractor so as not to leave wheel marks on the lawn. Roy came out and threw a screaming ***** fit because we were "taking too long". The owners explained we were trying to do a good job which is why we were using pushmowers. Roy offered to buy them a g%dd@mn tractor and was told they already had several. We packed up and left never to return. What an idiot.


----------



## Phil Elmore (Dec 16, 2003)

> Now we have a "real" liar, and all you can do is suggest the Kennedy's are just as bad



For Strom to be as bad as a Kennedy he'd have had to drown her and then conveniently forget that he'd done it.


----------



## Nightingale (Dec 16, 2003)

Robert:


just to add to your list,
You forgot about Rush and his drug problem.


----------



## rmcrobertson (Dec 16, 2003)

Loved the charming remark about Chappaquiddick, based on mere speculation as it was. Now Teddy Kennedy deliberately killed someone...gimme the proverbial break.

My point was mainly about hypocrisy and mean-spiritedness. If you see no moral issue in someone like Strom, who as one commentator noted spent his whole life fighting to deny rights to the likes of his paramour and her daughter, lecturing about the ungodliness and moral laxity of this country...welll...damn.

And yes, I did neglect the Rush, who has repeatedly lectured on-air about the moral laziness of addicts, the worthlessness of a legal system that won't put enough users in jail, the drug habits of the rich and left-wing, etc. etc. etc. One would think that would bother him.

I also left out G. Gordon Liddy (burglar and talk-show host: called for shooting ATF and FBI agents, "in the head"); Spiro T. Agnew (accepted envelopes of cash for favors, both as Governor and as VP), and the list just goes on. And this is just the guys who have made their careers out of projecting a fine, upstanding moral image and/or lecturing everybody else in the country about their moral laxity and the moral decline of the country.

But I gues that the moral stupidity of lefties is all that matters.


----------



## MisterMike (Dec 16, 2003)

NEed we not forget the poster-boy of rightousness, SlickWilly himself, who makes more on "lecturing" now-a-days than Tony Robbins for all we know.


----------



## rmcrobertson (Dec 16, 2003)

When exactly, did "Slick Willie:"

a) get elected with the direct assistance of the Klan,
b) call for head shots on cops
c) launch witch-hunts against gay people
d) spout Christian doctrine and pile up a gazillion dollars
e) drive his grilfirend to get an abortion
f) get his daddy to sneak him into the Guard, then not show up for a year
g) violate US law by trading weapons to Iran
h) take envelopes of money from rich contractors

Tell me. All this stuff is well-documented. And whatever Clinton did (or, which I think is worse, DIDN'T do), would you explain how this excuses moral righteousness by obvious hypocrites?

And when, exactly, did President Clinton lecture everybody on their moral failings? Or is this also based on mere presupposition?


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 16, 2003)

"Conservatives" (for lack of a better term) seem to be so quick to bring up a democrate when Strom was brought up as if to say, "What about him?" Lets cut all that s**t for a second and riddle me this:

Does any one on this forum actually support/like Strom Thurmon?


----------



## MisterMike (Dec 16, 2003)

Robert,

Nope. I'm just surprised you didn't bring his name up for the list. Must have slipped your mind.


----------



## Nightingale (Dec 16, 2003)

Clinton didn't make a career out of lecturing others on their morality.  That's why he didn't make the list.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sharp Phil _
> *For Strom to be as bad as a Kennedy he'd have had to drown her and then conveniently forget that he'd done it.   *


 prove that!


----------



## Jmh7331 (Dec 16, 2003)

I'm not saying this in support of or opposition to any of the aforementioned people, but, you can't throw out the baby with the bath water.  Everyone makes mistakes.  That doesn't mean that what they believe, or what they "preach" is wrong.  My instructor has made mistakes in class before, but that doesn't mean everything he has ever done or said is wrong.  (Of course he did admit the mistake and not try to hide it  )  Please don't lambast me, re-read my first sentence.  I just thought I should make this comment.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Dec 16, 2003)

:revenge: Consider yourself Lambbasted!


----------



## MisterMike (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jmh7331 _
> *I'm not saying this in support of or opposition to any of the aforementioned people, but, you can't throw out the baby with the bath water.  Everyone makes mistakes.  That doesn't mean that what they believe, or what they "preach" is wrong.  My instructor has made mistakes in class before, but that doesn't mean everything he has ever done or said is wrong.  (Of course he did admit the mistake and not try to hide it  )  Please don't lambast me, re-read my first sentence.  I just thought I should make this comment. *



You're absolutely right. Some people just refuse to leave their political spider holes


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 16, 2003)

But it is not O.K. to be a complete hypocrite. I see Strom as such. I also don't fly with many of his views.

But I'll ask once again...

Does anyone here support/like Strom? Anyone of yea's man enough to step up to say so, if you do?


----------



## MisterMike (Dec 16, 2003)

I dunno but the whole subject line just makes me shiver...


----------



## Jmh7331 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MisterMike _
> *I dunno but the whole subject line just makes me shiver... *



Now that's funny!


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MisterMike _
> *I dunno but the whole subject line just makes me shiver... *



:rofl:


----------



## pknox (Dec 16, 2003)

I believe the daughter in question will be interviewed by Dan Rather either tonight or tomorrow, based on an advert I saw earlier today.  Should be interesting.  I've promised myself a six pack of choice Belgian beer if the Thomas Jefferson/Sally Hemming comparison comes up within the first 10 minutes.


----------



## rmcrobertson (Dec 16, 2003)

Oh really. Can't throw the baby out with the bath water. I seem to recall that the Republican and what passed for conservative argument about impeaching Clinton was that his private moral failings were inseparable from his actions as President. Does that only apply for Democrats and these here liberals?

Strom Thurmond, once again, made his career as a race-baiting SOB, travelling around his state explaining, it seems,  that, "NAACP," stood for "N*****s and the Communist Party," a position that--unlike George Wallace--he never apologized for in any way at all. He remained a segregationist to the end, he thumped the Bible at every opportunity, he screamed his head off about our moral laxity.

And he got a 16-year-old-girl who worked for his daddy pregnant. She happened to be black; he never acknowledged his daughter, never helped keeep her alive, never relented on the subject of race. 

It's really very simple. It's perfectly explicable in the very moral terms we so often hear trumpeted. He was a hypocrite, and liar, and a classic racist.

Anybody wanna support him?


----------



## MisterMike (Dec 16, 2003)

No, it was for obstruction of justice.


----------



## rmcrobertson (Dec 16, 2003)

Oh. Which the Senate acquitted him of.

"Obstruction of justice..." hm...wasn't that one of the counts that Ollie North got nailed on? Nope wait wait...it was Nixon and his whole Cabinet.

Please look at the title of the thread. Dopey old Bill is not the issue. Strom Thurmond's odd notion of morality is.

Among other things I find interesting is this: I write all the time about one reason or another that Clinton was a putz for whom I did not vote, and you don't even seem to be able to repudiate a racist bastard like Strom Thurmond. 

I'm interested. Using a tactic you've used several times--why do you find Thurmond's obvious racism and moral hypocrisy so congenial?

What is it...he was against the Creeping Menace of Marx, so whatever else was OK? Operation Paperclip, anyone?


----------



## MisterMike (Dec 16, 2003)

You brought him up. I just thought I'd clarify.

Repudiate Strom Thurmond? Is that what you're waiting for? I mean, how hard is it to find on old bigot from the south?

Why are you asking me if I find him congenial? Are you so lost? Where did I ever write in support of him. Please post it for the rest of us...

As to your tactics, it's amazing who you pick to represent the opposing party. Sounds like you have a real problem with anyone with a different view than you, so you try to associate them with the extremists.

Try posting a little more responsibly and I might want to enter the thread. Else, do not post anything to my character, tactics, or otherwise. In those areas, you are simply not credible.


----------



## michaeledward (Dec 17, 2003)

> He remained a segregationist to the end,



Actually, I think you'll find that Thurmond was a strong advocate for all of the citizens in his state in the latter years of his time in office, regardless of color. I believe it was the mid-seventies that he began adding african-americans to his staff. Whether he remained a segregationist 'in his heart', or not, I don't know, but, as a senator, he realized the times were changing and effectively modified his public behavior.

As for his daughter and his relationship with the mother, I think it is unfortuneate that they were treated as such. I did not see any interviews, if there were any. But I think that 1925 was a very different time in the south (thankfully). 

Mike


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by michaeledward _
> *Actually, I think you'll find that Thurmond was a strong advocate for all of the citizens in his state in the latter years of his time in office, regardless of color. I believe it was the mid-seventies that he began adding african-americans to his staff. Whether he remained a segregationist 'in his heart', or not, I don't know, but, as a senator, he realized the times were changing and effectively modified his public behavior.
> 
> Mike *



Wow...that's news to me, if that is true.


----------



## michaeledward (Dec 17, 2003)

On service to his constituents.
http://www.thestate.com/mld/thestate/news/special_packages/strom/4674715.htm

Concerning Segregation
http://www.thestate.com/mld/thestate/news/special_packages/strom/4674588.htm

Here is part of the article.



> Other South Carolinians remember Thurmond as a staunch segregationist for more than half of his political career.
> 
> His 1948 presidential campaign was launched to protest the national Democratic Partys civil rights plank. His record filibuster in 1957 was an attempt to kill part of a civil rights bill. In the 1950s and 1960s, he condemned nearly all court rulings and congressional proposals that extended civil rights to African-Americans.
> 
> ...



It's nice to see some parachutes in this world, isn't it. Mike


----------



## Phil Elmore (Dec 17, 2003)

> how hard is it to find on old bigot from the south?



On _either_ side of the aisle.  Anyone remember Mr. Byrd?


----------



## rmcrobertson (Dec 17, 2003)

Well, MM, I guess I just thought it was time that you got acquainted with the receiving end of the Tactics of the Loud Scream, the Personal Attack, the Presumption of Immorality, and the Guilt By Association.

I don't expect you'll recognize this, since it seems to me that the nice thing about being wholly right (wish I was) is that anybody who disagrees with you is wholly wrong. However, if you'll go back through your posts, you might see much the same--you know, look at what Slick Willie did! I guess you libs all support him! This is what I expected from people who have no morals and hate America! Well, why don't you just admit it! Huh? Why!

As for Sen. Strom, I'm not impressed by a coupla hires. To the end of his career, he inveighed against every single piece of legislation that even suggested equal rights under the law, just as he'd opposed that radical, wacky legislation ensuring voting rights for black people some fifty years before. He built his whole career on segregation and racism, and he never said a word of which I'm aware about regretting what he'd done, or the hate he'd stirred to get what he wanted--and again, the career of George Wallace is instructive in this regard.

Byrd? Sure. Bit of a putz. Am I supposed to be surprised by this? Or by the fact that many, many Southern Klansmen were democrats? Pas de tout, ladies and gentlemen. Among other things, I'm not a liberal--though I do have "liberal," thoughts, such as it's none of my damn business who other people sleep with.

Oh, well. Thanks.


----------



## qizmoduis (Dec 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MisterMike _
> *No, it was for obstruction of justice. *



Of course it wasn't.  You'd have to be the most obtuse individual on earth to believe his impeachment had anything whatsoever to do with his testimony in that lawsuit.  It was about the right wing's frothing, rabid hatred of him and of liberals in general.  Nothing more, nothing less.  It was a long moment of insanity that infected our government when the right wing nutcases took over.  It hasn't completely gone away, unfortunately, and it won't until we toss Bush out of power and take control of Congress away from the current set of crazy people in there now.


----------



## MisterMike (Dec 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by qizmoduis _
> *Of course it wasn't.  You'd have to be the most obtuse individual on earth to believe his impeachment had anything whatsoever to do with his testimony in that lawsuit.  It was about the right wing's frothing, rabid hatred of him and of liberals in general.  Nothing more, nothing less.  It was a long moment of insanity that infected our government when the right wing nutcases took over.  It hasn't completely gone away, unfortunately, and it won't until we toss Bush out of power and take control of Congress away from the current set of crazy people in there now. *



Yea but we know that'll never happen. Us nutcases are here to stay.


----------



## TonyM. (Dec 17, 2003)

Gotta love that photo of strom railing about pornography with his fist raised in front of the Senate and behind him is the statue of Lady Liberty with one breast exposed.


----------



## Makalakumu (Dec 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MisterMike _
> *Yea but we know that'll never happen. Us nutcases are here to stay. *



We Shall See.  Mr. Bush and the rest of his cronies are going to have a hell of a fight despite their millions in blood money.


----------



## qizmoduis (Dec 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by upnorthkyosa _
> *We Shall See.  Mr. Bush and the rest of his cronies are going to have a hell of a fight despite their millions in blood money. *



And don't forget about Ashcroft's campaign financing shenanigans.  Where's the uproar about that?  Where's the official investigations and grand juries and all that that plagued every second of Clinton's presidency for alleged infractions that never even approached the seriousness of the crap that the current administration is getting away with?  What ever happened to the issue where the Bush administration revealed the identity of that ambassador's undercover agent wife (Victoria Plame????).  Isn't that a major crime?  Why is Bush and his fellow conservatives exempt from any responsibility for their vicious and irresponsible behavior? Clinton was far from perfect but compared to Bush, he may as well have been an angel (not that I think he is.  He's a politician after all).  Bush, as far as I'm concerned, is a perfect example of the maxim:  Those who seek power do not deserve it.


----------



## MisterMike (Dec 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by upnorthkyosa _
> *We Shall See.  Mr. Bush and the rest of his cronies are going to have a hell of a fight despite their millions in blood money. *



Sorry, but Dean or whoever the Dem's muster up is the one with the uphill battle. They won't be able to give away enough cigarette cartons to get enough illegals to vote this time.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 17, 2003)

There has been a few threads with some politcal discussion of late.

The only thing I have been able to see from it all is that everyone involved has dirty hands, and all sides have something in their history.


This reminds me of the Hatfields and the McCoys' and not know what the insult was over 100 years ago that started the fued. I have some other fictional references to countries and or planets , and or religious orders that faught like this for years or decades, not know the why they faught or were fighting over which knee to bend to the ground when paying respect.


How do we address the issue?

How do we get by all these issues from the past?

  Not sure


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MisterMike _
> *Sorry, but Dean or whoever the Dem's muster up is the one with the uphill battle. They won't be able to give away enough cigarette cartons to get enough illegals to vote this time. *



Nice....


----------



## michaeledward (Dec 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MisterMike _
> *Sorry, but Dean or whoever the Dem's muster up is the one with the uphill battle. They won't be able to give away enough cigarette cartons to get enough illegals to vote this time. *



Especially when all the companies that provide the new-fangled voting machines are working so hard to get votes for Republicans.

I'm so surprised that Chuck Hagel is involved in this stuff... I really thought he was a stand up guy....



> How do we get by all these issues from the past?


We bring up new issues from the present    Like Diebold, for instance.


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 17, 2003)

> This reminds me of the Hatfields and the McCoys' and not know what the insult was over 100 years ago that started the fued.



We seem to get so bi-partisen that we follow what our "party" says. I don't know when people will be able to start making decisions off what is right and logical, rather then what the party they support says.


----------



## Makalakumu (Dec 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MisterMike _
> *Sorry, but Dean or whoever the Dem's muster up is the one with the uphill battle. They won't be able to give away enough cigarette cartons to get enough illegals to vote this time. *



Yes, uphill.  Especially when the news that the Bush family bankrolled Nazis comes out.  Bush Senior funded his campaign for president with money they made in the Auschwitz work camp!!!! 

Look at the people who escaped prosecution at Nuremburg...Prescott Bush!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:soapbox: :soapbox: :soapbox: :soapbox:


----------



## MisterMike (Dec 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by upnorthkyosa _
> *Yes, uphill.  Especially when the news that the Bush family bankrolled Nazis comes out.  Bush Senior funded his campaign for president with money they made in the Auschwitz work camp!!!!
> 
> Look at the people who escaped prosecution at Nuremburg...Prescott Bush!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



Yea, that theory has a real lot to do with George W. Bush.


----------



## Makalakumu (Dec 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MisterMike _
> *Yea, that theory has a real lot to do with George W. Bush. *



One of my martial arts students is working on his phd in philosophy.  He is writing a book on the Bush family and researching their ties to Nazis.  He is also researching some other, not-to-savory information.  I've helped him edit some of the passages.  Quite a family...and the stuff about W is classic out of control pampered rich boy - a bit different then the cowboy image, don't you think?  It should be published in August.  Just in the nick of time, ya know what I mean...


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by upnorthkyosa _
> *Yes, uphill.  Especially when the news that the Bush family bankrolled Nazis comes out.  Bush Senior funded his campaign for president with money they made in the Auschwitz work camp!!!!
> 
> Look at the people who escaped prosecution at Nuremburg...Prescott Bush!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



Unfortunatily, that news has been out for a long time. People don't think it has anything to do with "W"; I'd say they are probably correct on this one. Unless there is somehow a connection to the sins of Prescot to George W. through a means other then family wealth and blood line, then I'd say you can't blame someone for the sins of their family members.


----------



## Makalakumu (Dec 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> *Unfortunatily, that news has been out for a long time. People don't think it has anything to do with "W"; I'd say they are probably correct on this one. Unless there is somehow a connection to the sins of Prescot to George W. through a means other then family wealth and blood line, then I'd say you can't blame someone for the sins of their family members. *



Some of the money funding their politics comes from dead jews in Auschwitz!  Seriously, don't you think that should matter?


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 18, 2003)

> and the stuff about W is classic out of control pampered rich boy



Now THAT stuff holds more water then the Prescott connection! I find it laughable that he blames his Drinking problems (among other things) on a wild youth, which ends up helping him because people percieve him as more "real." What they don't realize is that his drinking didn't stop until the mid-80's, when he was in his mid-30's. 

Well, I guess when your a spoiled rich kid, "youth" can last as long as you'd like! :rofl:


----------



## rmcrobertson (Dec 18, 2003)

Ah yes. Ties to Nazis. Because the rest of us have none. Proud of the space program? Read about Werner von Braun and Operation Paperclip...Camp 'Dora,' Peenemunde ring any bells? It's the Wright Bros. anniversary...and hey, how 'bout that Lucky Lindy giving pro-Nazi speeches late, late in the 1930s? His photos with Adolf? Drive a VW (I do)? Who comissioned it? Read about the indeminities VW ended up paying lately? Like the Kennedys? Read about ol' Joseph, while Ambassador to England in the 1930s...and do kenpo? In favor of Ollie North, who's on on the wacked-out Christian channels? Right-wing death squads on behalf of oligarchs and fascists, anyone? Do kenpo? Mr. Parker awarded that SOB Augusto Pinochet a black belt...I've seen the tape. Nice, eh? Plenty of blame to go around...

Meanwhile, back here at home, it turns out that ol' Strom, who was 22 at the time, knocked up a 16-year-old. The commentator Earl Ofari Hutchinson now finds that HE'S related to the SOB...which has gotta be embarassing.

And the ex-gov of Illinois--a Republican, George what's-'is-name, just got indicted on corruption and bribery charges. The republican gov of Connecticut says we need to move forward, past the fact that he had businessmen and contributors build him a summer home...

Boy, that there moral high ground is sure melting away...


----------



## Cryozombie (Dec 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rmcrobertson _
> *
> 
> And the ex-gov of Illinois--a Republican, George what's-'is-name, just got indicted on corruption and bribery charges.
> ...



And now Illinios has a Governor that is a Democrat who supports the Mayor of Chicago's illegaly tearing up an airfield in the middle of the night and telling everyone who's plane was stranded there "Oh well"  A governer who screams about political corruption and overspending but supports other democrats with a proven record of mob ties, who only grant contracts to people who are related to him or in his pocket in some way...

But that's supposed to be better than the  ex-gov of Illinois getting indicted on corruption and bribery charges, simply because he is a democrat?  Come on rmcrobertson, lets face it... whichever side of the fence you are on Left or Right, there are people in power who are corrupt and arrogant... Just because they wear the same lable as you, doesnt make them Perfect.


----------



## rmcrobertson (Dec 18, 2003)

Let me try and break this gently: Rush to the contrary, not everybody who disagrees with you are Democrats and liberals. 
I don't vote Democrat, I'm not a liberal.

And if you'll read the thread, you will see, I think, that I am mainly going off about hypocrisy. By and large, with some exceptions, Dems and liberals don't lecture the country at large on its decline and fall, their lower moral stature, etc.

Republicans like Sen. Thurmond did, and do. They go off about Bill Clinton, and overlook or explain away their crooked ones. 

And before you start one of these, "You people never say anything about Democrats!" rants, please go back and read the thread. 

And one last thing the Republicans do in this regard: they crack me up. I loved it when that race-baiting hypocrite got exposed. I loved it when Bill Bennett, ex-Sec. of Education, self-appointed moral czar, writer of "Readings From the Book of Morals," got busted for being a compulsive gambler, and tried to mealy-mouth his way out of it. I loved it--well, actually, I felt sorry for him but I still loved it--when Das Rush fessed up to being just another sad junkie. 

Guess I'm old-fashioned. Obvious corruption bugs me, especially when it's tied to self-righteous sermonizing.


----------



## Cryozombie (Dec 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rmcrobertson _
> *
> Guess I'm old-fashioned. Obvious corruption bugs me, especially when it's tied to self-righteous sermonizing. *



Oi Oi.  I hear that!


----------



## Phil Elmore (Dec 19, 2003)

Members of both parties engage in self-righteous sermonizing and hypocrisy.  Members of both parties are corrupt.  The only difference between them is their choice of sermonizing topics.


----------



## Makalakumu (Dec 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sharp Phil _
> *Members of both parties engage in self-righteous sermonizing and hypocrisy.  Members of both parties are corrupt.  The only difference between them is their choice of sermonizing topics. *



Amen


----------



## rmcrobertson (Dec 19, 2003)

Funny, though, that so many of them appear to be Republicans, ain't it?

Funny, too, that they're so often hypocrites about sex and "race..." unlike democrats, who tend to be simple morons about this stuff.

Funniest of all that the republicans and rightists and "conservatives," are the ones with the biggest mouths about the slack morals of the rest of us.


----------

